
DJ & Pole Dancing Robots by Giles Walker [video] - bd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjS-cMn8GQQ
======
bd
See also artist's site:

[http://www.gileswalker.org/gileswalker.org/ROBOTS/Pages/pole...](http://www.gileswalker.org/gileswalker.org/ROBOTS/Pages/pole_dancers.html)

